# Best Deca cycle



## Pirate! (Jul 15, 2004)

Would someone please give me some basic info on how to cycle deca with some test. It would only be my second cycle. I hear it is slow and kills your libido. What should I know about these issues, how much to use, how long, common cycles, etc. Thanks. I am 150 lbs.


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

at your bodyweight you could go 500 mg/Wk of test & 300-400mg/Wk of deca for 10 weeks...


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 15, 2004)

I've been taking about 400 mg's of deca a week along with 500 mg's a week of test and my sex drive is fine.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 15, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> I've been taking about 400 mg's of deca a week along with 500 mg's a week of test and my sex drive is fine.



That is good news, Evil ANT. No Deca-Dick. Do you use HCG during, wait untill the end, or neither? Which test are you using with it?


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm currently using test cyp, but I'm going to be switching to test enanth this week. Not sure what the difference is between the two, really.

No HCG for me.

I might up my deca dose since I have a shitload of it and I'm not seeing any sides. I may hop up to 500 mg's a week. No more than that, though.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 15, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> No HGC for me.


Bad move.................


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Bad move.................


Yup. I'm thinking I'll probably get some.

Although, my wife wants kids and I don't want any, so maybe I won't take any after all... 

Joke.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 15, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Bad move.................



Hey dg806, I read an article from a link that you posted about HCG. It says that waiting until the end of the cycle and hitting the HCG hard is better than doing it in smaller doses throughout. But, I have read just the opposite before on this forum (from others). What is your experience with this and why do you suggest (if you do) the high dose at the end of the cycle? This is what the article suggested:

Sample Post-cycle Plan: 

Week	Amount
Week 3:	5000IU HCG total + 20mg Nolvadex daily
Week 4:	5000IU HCG total + 20mg Nolvadex daily
Week 5:	2500IU HCG total + 20mg Nolvadex daily
Week 6:	20mg Nolvadex daily
Week 7:	20mg Nolvadex daily
Week 8:	20mg Nolvadex daily

Here is an article that I have seen on this forum various times: 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33051&highlight=hcg


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2004)

There are many thoughts on the subject, but why wait till your balls are gone to fix them?

HCG keeps them full during the cycle, reducing recovery time overall.

If that is William Llewelyn, while he is smart, take a look at the guy some time and tell me how huge and buff he is, err isn't. I'd rather go by my own experience and that of others, and hey the HRT docs back it too.


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

depends on how long of a cycle your are running.  if 10 weeks you can use HCG at the end.  if you are going longer than that (10-16 weeks+) the HCG every 5 days would be a good way to keep your nuts from shrinking.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 15, 2004)

agree with Mudge...............


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2004)

I didn't have nad shrinkage problems until I touched fina/deca. Shrinkage CAN be permanent, in part or on whole. One admin of another board has a permanently shrunken left testicle from deca use, would you like to come off gear and have 60% of your natural T level because you didn't use HCG through the cycle? I know I dont want that kind of fate.

I believe he scored low 400s (T) off cycle which is not terrible being almost only a one nut show, but why suffer if you dont have to.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 15, 2004)

Okay, well that was what I thought. I was just suprised to come across an article posted by a moderater on this forum that said otherwise. Yes, it was William Llewellyn's article. I'll go with the advice you gave me before, Mudge. I appreciate it guys. I guess you can never get all the "experts" to agree on anything.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 15, 2004)

Mudge knows his shit. Looks like I'll be ordering some HCG! Better safe than sorry, I guess.


----------



## jeb (Jul 16, 2004)

Mudge I'm one week about to finish my cycle next week, I bought a 2500 iu of hcg it's a 10ml 250iu/ml. it's called "gonakor" but it also says that it includes b-12 in it as well is that normal?? where do you get your shots Mudge (hcg)?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2004)

I've posted some stuff from William too, there is almost always going to be multipe schools of thought so why not hear from all sides. Some people still taper, even though we've seen how easy it is to suppress the HPTA, people still do it.

I'm not about to compare myself to him either, I just dont agree with his theories based on my own experience, at least in terms of HCG. Same with BigCat, really smart guy, but it doesn't mean I'm going to swallow his every word.

It is not normal to include B-12 but I know of Gonakor.

I shoot SubQ about 1.5" to the right/left of the navel, but I used to do IM all the time.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Jul 16, 2004)

Mudge, I scored 470 test 4 weeks into PCT (7 weeks after last shot)

my boys never shrunk, and I did use HCG but after cycle  (now I use it during cycle)

How does this score seem to you? Normal? or should it have been higher??

thanks!


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah, what is the norm? I know age is a big factor. Men's health was saying 800 or so.  Isn't that high, though?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2004)

It doesnt matter, since PCT artificially raises test levels, you need to be way out of PCT to believe anything you might see (4 weeks minimum then a retest later on). In other words, if you cycle regularly you will never know again what your recovery is like really.

I saw a genetically gifted 21 year olds scores 11 MONTHS post cycle and he was still low, he is carrying about 290 pounds on a 6 foot frame, and his bodyfat is lower than mine. He was doing his second cycle last I heard.


----------

